# iPhone or Storm?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok .. Easy poll which would you get if you had to choose?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

storm for sure....... but im a big blackberry fan


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

iPhone for me


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Not sure, only used the iPhone, never the Storm. If I had to choose fresh today without knowing anything about either I'd probably go for iPhone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If I HAAAAD to choose, Blackberry Storm. But I really don't like touchscreen phones. I'd advice option 3... something with buttons.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm a HUGE Blackberry fan, but I would not buy the Storm. I tried one out recently and I thought it was terrible. It was difficult for me to type on it, and it was painfully slow. My 2 cents.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

davemayo said:


> I'm a HUGE Blackberry fan, but I would not buy the Storm. I tried one out recently and I thought it was terrible. It was difficult for me to type on it, and it was painfully slow. My 2 cents.


did you think the internet was slow, or the commands?


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

iPhone - Apple's speciality is making the complicated seem simple...


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Storm

I like both, but I hate the iPhone image.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

I had the iPhone before the Storm came out, but having seen the Storm, I would still go with the iPhone. Much more intuitive interface, iTunes library and App Store were/are the kickers for me.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

dave29 said:


> did you think the internet was slow, or the commands?


Both, although the internet speeds bearable. The worst was when turning from portrait to landscape orientation, it took several seconds to switch the screen. I did not like how you have to push down on the screen to enter a touch. Maybe that's because I wasn't used to it, but I played with one for quite a while and it was not growing on me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

When I was reading about the Storm, I really wanted to like it more... but my father has an iPhone and after seeing the Storm, it just doesn't measure up to the iPhone to me. The Storm isn't horrible, and if I were on Verizon already, then I don't know that I'd switch to AT&T just for the iPhone... but I'm already with AT&T so the Storm would have to be significantly better than the iPhone to get me to go through the aggravation of switching providers.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm 100% with Stuart on this one.
I have both - an iPhone 3G and a Storm. I've got the Flip (8220) also.

So, naturally, I use the Bold 9000 BlackBerry.

The iPhone has a phenomenal UI and the App Store is filled with applications like "Pull My Finger". As a long time BB user, it was missing just enough that I didn't choose to move over from the BB.

Then the Storm came out. Interesting touchscreen with the haptic feedback. If you have NEVER used a BB, then the Storm may work for you.

As for me, I love the Bold


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dave29 said:


> storm for sure....... but im a big blackberry fan


Same here.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Neither. I'm over 45


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I had the 2g iphone and now I have the 3g. The Blackberrys (or is that Blackberries?) are nice Ive messed with them before but the Iphone to me is a much better choice!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

One importantant factor - what does your empolyer support? We're a Fortune 10 company, and no way we'll let an iPhone on the network TODAY. It's getting better, but the security isn't up to snuff YET.

They'll be there soon, but not yet.


----------



## lostman72 (Nov 28, 2005)

If the I phone was on Verizon's network I would pick it. So I will have to go with the Storm.


----------



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

iphone has better apps.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Based on the commercials, I want a Storm... That said, David Pogue of The New York Times wanted to like it, but couldn't. Here's what he had to say: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/27/technology/personaltech/27pogue.html?scp=3&sq=storm pogue&st=cse

He followed it up in December with this: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/04/t...4pogue-email.html?scp=2&sq=storm pogue&st=cse

Apparently about 100 readers wrote him to say they bought the Storm and regretted it.

/steve


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> One importantant factor - what does your empolyer support? We're a Fortune 10 company, and no way we'll let an iPhone on the network TODAY. It's getting better, but the security isn't up to snuff YET.
> 
> They'll be there soon, but not yet.


Interesting you would say that .. they refuse to support Blackberry (although I've created a way to do this though OWA) .. However, Windows Mobile (not going there) and the iPhone are supported .. Go figure.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Interesting you would say that .. they refuse to support Blackberry (although I've created a way to do this though OWA) .. However, Windows Mobile (not going there) and the iPhone are supported .. Go figure.


Your employer too? I thought mine was the only one...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm more of a Blackberry kinda guy.

iPhone seems more like a kiddy toy.

Mike


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Your employer too? I thought mine was the only one...


My employer is a Blackberry shop (both AT&T and Verizon) and I have one, which I use for both corporate email and phone. Rumor has it the CEO has an iPhone set up for corporate use, but not us grunts in the field! Anyway, my gut tells me the iPhone isn't quite ready for enterprise use, but it's more than capable for my personal use.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> I'm 100% with Stuart on this one.
> I have both - an iPhone 3G and a Storm. I've got the Flip (8220) also.
> 
> So, naturally, I use the Bold 9000 BlackBerry.
> ...


I love the bold as well, that would be my pick over the other 2 

I also really like my Blackjack.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I have never used either one, so cannot state a good opinion. The phone I have been saveing up for is the HTC Touch Diamond.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Didn't Vote

Got one of the first storms. Returned after 2 weeks. like the iphone don't have good att coverage. I'm stuck with the curve.

Storm=

light leaks
slow os after loaded down with apps (got the .75 then loaded the .76 released for bell)
had one stuck pixel, tried to fix, no dice, not a big deal (irritated the crap out of me)
camera is ssssllllooooowwww
I got more but this is enough


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Well I haven't necessarily seen an outpouring for the iPhone, but reading here and elsewhere, it seems to me that the Storm would be disappointing at best .. and considering the situation with my employer probably not the right choice. Now the decision is whether or not to keep my current Blackberry or not.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Well I haven't necessarily seen an outpouring for the iPhone, but reading here and elsewhere, it seems to me that the Storm would be disappointing at best .. and considering the situation with my employer probably not the right choice. Now the decision is whether or not to keep my current Blackberry or not.


I guess it depends on what one expects that their phone will do. I have the Curve, and I really like it. 
The cons (for me): The keys are a bit small, thank goodness for spellcheck, and Bluetooth seems a bit weak (iphone does not have voice dialing built in...when driving I use my Curve VD all the time).

Pros: I get all my email at no extra charge, voice dialing, great camera phone (never use it though). 
I don't play games on it. (so why an iphone? Or ipod for that matter)
I don't see my phone as an isolation device but more as a way to be connected to those I want to keep in touch with. 
I also have a program that lets me control my pc via my Curve.
iphone or not? Go with what you are interested in doing.
To each their own.


----------



## wolverine318 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would choose an Iphone right now. I am a blackberry fan (i have a curve 8330), but when I played with the storm I thought it was terrible. The UI is slow and clumsy. If anything I would wait until the next model comes out and they fix the issues with the touch/click screen.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Doug - what BB do you have today (and which carrier - I assume Verizon if you are considering the Storm)?


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Had my original iPhone for a while now and it has been great. When decide I need the internet more, the will upgrade to 3G.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

BB Bold .... I had the iPhone and it's email (6 accounts) sucked. I played with a friends Storm and the typing "feel" and the "double push" keyboard is horrible.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> Doug - what BB do you have today (and which carrier - I assume Verizon if you are considering the Storm)?


Actually, I'm with T-mobile .. I have the 8700g and have used it for most of the past 3 years .. I went with a Windows Mobile device for a time and hated it so much I went back to the BB and wrote a program to get my E-mail from work  .. although it's not perfect at that task it works well.

I'm "free" to switch to any provider at this point and I may stick with what I've got .. If T-Mobile had the Bold ....

But alas, I'm starting to feel "left out" on the technology side as T-Mobile doesn't seem to want to keep up .. there are a couple of dead spots that I travel to that don't seem to be a problem with AT&T's network .. I wish there were a perfect solution


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Actually, I'm with T-mobile .. I have the 8700g and have used it for most of the past 3 years .. I went with a Windows Mobile device for a time and hated it so much I went back to the BB and wrote a program to get my E-mail from work  .. although it's not perfect at that task it works well.
> 
> I'm "free" to switch to any provider at this point and I may stick with what I've got .. If T-Mobile had the Bold ....
> 
> But alas, I'm starting to feel "left out" on the technology side as T-Mobile doesn't seem to want to keep up .. there are a couple of dead spots that I travel to that don't seem to be a problem with AT&T's network .. I wish there were a perfect solution


Since you're with T-Mobile, have you looked at the Android? I'm curious about that one. Do they have a 30-day trial? /steve


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The biggest problem with tmobile is that their 3G coverage is horrible. But they are working on it now with Android released.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

If anyone is interested cnet prize fight matches up Iphone vs Storm. http://cnettv.cnet.com/2001-1_53-50004767.html


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If you are a Windoze user, go with the BB; Mac user, iPhone.

That being said I can't find any info (on the BB site or Verizon's) if the BB Storm does WiFi, The iPhone does.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> If you are a Windoze user, go with the BB; Mac user, iPhone.
> 
> That being said I can't find any info (on the BB site or Verizon's) if the BB Storm does WiFi, The iPhone does.


No,I don't think the Storm has WiFi.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> If anyone is interested cnet prize fight matches up Iphone vs Storm. http://cnettv.cnet.com/2001-1_53-50004767.html


iPhone beat the G1 by a score of 4.3 to 3.5 in that c|net match up. They admitted after that the iPhone had the more mature s/w, tho. For those that are averse to on-screen keyboards, I must say that is a pretty nice keyboard on the G1. /steve


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

My firm is a BB only shop. Will not support iPhones, or I would get one. I use a BB Curve, which I like a lot. I was considering switching to the Bold, but the keyboard is the same or similar to the 8800 series, which I hated. I switched to the Curve from an 8800 after a couple of months because I couldn't type on the 8800's keyboard. 

There is a new BB in Canada that has the features of the Bold, but the keyboard of a Curve. Wish I could get one in the US.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

The 8900 (named Javelin) is the new Curve style BB with Bold like features (new OS, WiFi). Very nice. Possibly released in February by T-Mobile (that's the latest rumor). The Storm does not have WiFi. Verizon doesn't allow access to any network they don't control.

The 8320 Curve on T-Mobile (and the upcoming 8900) have the advantage of UMA. When I am in a poor coverage area, but an available WiFi signal, I can do voice, e-mail and Internet browsing.

Curve is great. Bold is wonderful (unlocked/running on T-Mobile with no UMA) and I'm waiting for the 8900.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

njblackberry said:


> Verizon doesn't allow access to any network they don't control.


 That is one of the sticking points Apple and Verizon parted way for. Verizon crippled the built in GPS in one of their phones (a BB, I believe). Why pay for their VZ Nav service if the phone has one built in?


----------



## LoganDzwon (Sep 21, 2006)

A lot of businesses support iPhone natively because iPhone supports MS exchange natively. BB requires their server software.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

iphone here for me also, I love it


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

davemayo said:


> My firm is a BB only shop. Will not support iPhones, or I would get one. I use a BB Curve, which I like a lot. I was considering switching to the Bold, but the keyboard is the same or similar to the 8800 series, which I hated. I switched to the Curve from an 8800 after a couple of months because I couldn't type on the 8800's keyboard.
> 
> There is a new BB in Canada that has the features of the Bold, but the keyboard of a Curve. Wish I could get one in the US.


If you access to email for you company through the web, (Exchange server) support is not needed. Just setup the account like you were logging from the web. I can use my iPhone to vpn to my company and control my pc, not ideal but as a dba in a pinch, sure beats carrying laptop.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

I have an iPhone 3g...replacement for my Treo 650 (which I still have as a backup). Simply love the thing! I tried a friend's storm and did not like it as much as the iPhone. One major kicker was the lack of WiFi on the Storm. I also did not like the touchscreen on the Storm.

Here is a link from another site that has a pretty good discussion on the iphone vs the storm...

http://www.everythingicafe.com/forum/iphone-3g/got-a-storm-not-impressed-39361.html


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Took the plunge and so far .. to my surprise even  .. I'm happy with my choice .. Majority won here .. Sorry Stuart


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Took the plunge and so far .. to my surprise even  .. I'm happy with my choice .. Majority won here .. Sorry Stuart


My son, son-in-law and brother-in-law all use the iPhone and absolutely love it. I'm sure you will too. Enjoy!  /steve


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

The lack of a Slingplayer app for iPhone is the only thing grating on me. Other than that, I love my phone.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

No Slingapp but Orb TV is there


----------

